
Math Advances Raise the Prospect of an Internet Security Crisis - cab1729
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/517781/math-advances-raise-the-prospect-of-an-internet-security-crisis/
======
secalex
Original slide deck here:
[http://isecpartners.com/media/105564/ritter_samuel_stamos_bh...](http://isecpartners.com/media/105564/ritter_samuel_stamos_bh_2013_cryptopocalypse.pdf)

